# Formulareingaben prüfen, Radiobuttons



## grafic (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stecke noch in den Kinderschuhen was Java-Script betrifft und hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen!

Für mein Anmeldeformular habe ich eine Eingabeprüfung erstellt, die soweit ganz gut funktioniert.
Nun hab ich das Problem, dass bei Prüfung der Radiobuttons zwar die JavaScript-Fehlermeldung erscheint, beim ok-klicken wird man aber direkt auf die Folgeseite weitergeleitet, anstatt zurück zum Formular, um dieses fertig auszufüllen.
Wie gesagt, das passiert nur bei den Radiobuttons "Bezahlung per Rechnung/Bezahlung per Kreditkarte"....

Weiss jemand Rat? Ich seh den Fehler einfach nicht!!

Die Seite findet ihr unter http://www.kardiologie-review.ch/1_att_anmeldung2.html

Merci für eure Hilfe!!
Liebe Grüsse
Mirielle


----------



## HeRaider (4. Feb 2008)

Ähm falsches Forum? Java != Java-Script. http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic16931_vor-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html


----------



## masta // thomas (4. Feb 2008)

Warum meint eigentlich jedes mal jemand im Board "... (JavaScript Fragen)" schreiben zu müssen, dass Java nicht JavaScript ist?  :?

Ich vermute, dass es an der Zeile liegt:

```
document.Formular.Bezahlung.focus();
```

Mach diese mal weg, oder gib an, welcher Punkt den Fukus bekommen soll, z.B. Bezahlung[1].


----------



## HeRaider (5. Feb 2008)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum meint eigentlich jedes mal jemand im Board "... (JavaScript Fragen)" schreiben zu müssen, dass Java nicht JavaScript ist?  :?


Weils verschoben wurde und vorher in Anfängerfragen stand  :roll:


----------



## masta // thomas (5. Feb 2008)

Ah, ok  Verzeih.


----------

